# Using epsom salt



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Would there be any positive affect on my already healthy fish, by putting epsom salt in my tank? I've read that it works as a natural laxative for fish, so maybe just to clean out their intestinal tracts. I know it's part of the rift lake buffer recipe, but i'm not too concerned with buffering my water. If I do decide to put it in my tank, how much should I start out with?


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

If your water is fine and your fish are doing good i wouldn't bother. Just something extra to do during water changes and extra cost. 
I do add it to my tank because I need to harden my water a bit. My fish were flashing more then usual before i started adding salts. Now they hardly do it.
If you do decide to add some take it slowly, I add 6 tbs to my 40 gallon weekly water changes. I think harder water also helps bring out the colours of Africans,
maybe someone else knows more about it then i do.....
Here's an article might help.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/w ... mistry.php


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I would say no. Unless your water has low GH it is unnecessary. As far as it being a laxative I don't think just having it in the water will accomplish that. Fish don't drink water, they absorb it through osmosis along their lateral lines. The amount they absorb is regulated to also control their mineral uptake. It's more effective to saturate their food with a 3% magnesium sulfate solution when the goal is to use epsom salt as a laxative. This is one treatment I have read about for treating bloat.

Before you go adding anything to your tank you need to know what your water hardness is. If it's not low than you don't need to add anything. I know people suggest adding epsom salt for treating sick fish a lot, and I have read both positive and negative things about it. IMO it's not something you should be adding to a tank with healthy fish, and good water hardness. It's not a preventative!


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

I was planning on trying the same thing. Is there somwhere on this site that has the magnesium sulfate recipe? Can I buy it online or LFS?


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

rodriguez_4 said:


> I was planning on trying the same thing. Is there somwhere on this site that has the magnesium sulfate recipe? Can I buy it online or LFS?


magnesium sulfate is commonly known as 'Epsom salt' or 'bath salt' You can get it at pretty much any grocery store or drug store and its very cheap.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php
http://www.malawimayhem.com/articles_ch ... stry.shtml


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why would you want to give your fish a laxative unless they need it, LOL?


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

I like the saying 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' for situations like these.


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

b3w4r3 said:


> I know people suggest adding epsom salt for treating sick fish a lot, and I have read both positive and negative things about it. IMO it's not something you should be adding to a tank with healthy fish, and good water hardness. It's not a preventative!


Can you provide links to these things you've read? What are some of the negatives you've read about? I've been adding epsom salt along with baking soda to increase the hardness of my tank water because currently its at about 5 drops KH. And needs to be more.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Yael said:


> I like the saying 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' for situations like these.


Yeah, agreed.

DJ, I thought it might somehow improve the health of an overfed fish. One of my ahlis has clear stringy poo sometimes, and all I feed them is NLS. I was going to try it to see if I could flush out some old build up to clear it up.


----------



## mstreech (Dec 6, 2012)

Perhaps a couple days with no food to clear them out and feed a bit less? Peas and cucumber work good as an occasional treat and gives them a boost of fiber.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stringy poo, as long as it is thick and food-colored is not a problem. If you are adding epsom salt because your water has a deficiency (and remember, KH is important but no need to hit perfect numbers for GH)...that is different. But I would not add it as a preventive medication.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah, when I first set the tank up about 9 months ago I purchased metro and I guess i'm going to keep the epsom salt close by just in case. I won't put it in the tank, cutting back on feeding is tough, fish start to get beat up when they aren't fed enough. My zrock lithobates has a chunk taken out of her because my blueberry zebras decided to be feisty today. Maybe i'll just remove the zebras, but that's all for another thread thanks all.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

btw, did you breed the demasoni in your picture Dj? Looks real nice, any other pictures?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The demasoni was probably spawned in my tank. I have pics of other fish but this is my favorite of the demasoni.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some pics of my other fish.


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

**** those fish look great and very healthy! I really like the blue and yellow one in the second photo. And the one in the fourth photo! and the last photo! But they're all great really. Could you give me species names? The fourth photo looks like a red top peacock kind of, but probably not it. I'd love to have some of those in my tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze'
Lethrinops sp. Mbasi
Copadichromis borleyi Kandango
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Aulonocara Rubescens
Neolamprologus caudopunctatus Kapampa
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri

The caudopunctatus is from Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

and boy is he/she beautiful, thanks for the pictures. It is so inspiring to see these.


----------



## Doyoulikefishsticks (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the names. I'm going to look into them more and maybe order a few online somewhere (I haven't found a good site for ordering Malawi's, any recommendations DJ?) Maybe I'll get a few more if I rehome the firemouths and convicts.


----------

